# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Anyone from Iowa?

## RideRed12

Looking for anyone in the Sioux City Area

----------


## Wild Bill

North Central Iowa here......

----------


## rexrem

Hi Guys! Do you know if ball pythons are legal in Bettendorf Iowa? We might move there next year, just want to make sure. I already checked Bettendorf's city ordinances and there's no mention about snakes or reptiles. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Wild Bill

> Hi Guys! Do you know if ball pythons are legal in Bettendorf Iowa? We might move there next year, just want to make sure. I already checked Bettendorf's city ordinances and there's no mention about snakes or reptiles. Thanks in advance!


Not that I know of......

----------


## SlitherinSisters

:Ohmygod:  I never popped my head in here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Since I did though....Don't forget the Iowa show in a couple weeks April 3rd, 2011!! I'm sure no one will see this in time, but oh well, I tried!

----------


## Atherosdragon

:wave: just saw this figured i'd say hi to my fellow iowans i'm from Des Moines

----------


## pbjtime8908

this is an ancient thread lol. im from SW iowa. going to the des moines show next month also.

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I'll chime in here  :Smile:  I'm from the Des Moines area, just west of Urbandale actually

----------


## Lupe

Old thread but I'm in SW Iowa (by Omaha)  :Smile:

----------


## Madison1020

Hey i have a question and i am trying to figure this out. I was wondering if there is any county in Iowa that you can give a Ball Python..i need to move ASAP sooo i really need the help. i new to this im sorry but no one knows and i need to find out soon i need to move here soon and i need to go somewhere that can have a Ball Python. please and thank you guys sooo much
Madison

----------

